# Big boy for sale on chicago cl



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/grd/1224532966.html

It's not mine, but I sure wish it was.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Qualifies as Best Homeowner Chainsaw!*

Holy Socks Batman! 54" bar....Who's on the other end? 
$980, not bad price, either. Not 4 me,:no: tho, bill


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Major Overkill*

I really need a longer saw but NOT THAT LONG:laughing:
David


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

I don't have a use for it but!!! Man I want it!!! I'd find something to use it on.


----------

